# Help IDing colors



## dixiegirl3179 (Jan 20, 2010)

Hey all...

I just joined the NMGA and as soon as I hear back that my herd name and tattoo were accepted I'm going to start registering my girls with them. I need some help IDing the colors. Most of them I know are black painted agouti..just need that confirmed. I have twin girls that are a reddish color but I don't know what to call the color...I think maybe black trimmed caramel, but I don't know if it's light or dark caramel. Anyway..I'll post some pics and would appreciate if ya'll would let me know what you think. Also I think Mabel is a cou blanc, but not positive. 

Thanks!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Wish I could help but I only know the boers...which is easy.... :wink: 

Hope someone will be able to help you...with that question..... :hug:


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

The " Agouti" pattern is what my doe Bootsie is....yours would be black and white with frosted ears. Clara looks to have some frost to the hair tips, I'd say she's a red roan. Opie would be a broken buckskin with extensive white. Bee looks to be Chamoisee. Very pretty herd you have!


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

Are these nigerians? or pygmy crosses?

Black and white does I just put "black and white" or "black with white overlay" or "black with abundant white".
The doe in the last picture is pygmy colored. I would guess she is mostly pygmy. For a pygmy she would be a medium caramel, for a nigerian she could somewhat be a chamoisee, but her color is classic caramel agouti...meaning pygmy.
Mabel: Cou Clair 
Clara: Also a pygmy color, but for a nigerian could kind of be a chamoisee. 
Opie: No, I would just call him closer to chamoisee with white overlay, again seeing some pygmy markings on him. If he was a real chamoisee his legs would be solid black or solid dark chocolate along with his underbelly and on the ridge of his back. 

The caramel agouti does really shouldn't be registered as nigerians, their color says pygmy and I would guess they have a lot of pygmy in them if not pure pygmy.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

in goats there isnt a color pattern called "paint" 

You just pick the colors they are - like brown and black or brown and white or black and white. if they have frosted ears you can add that. Its not an exact science. Some choose to do the pattern names like chamoisee or cou clair, carmel, buckskin etc. If a pattern has some white on it we call it "broken with white" or "white overlay"


----------



## dixiegirl3179 (Jan 20, 2010)

The black and white doe and the con claire are twin sisters and were sold as Pygmies..they're obviously not pygmies, surely not full nigerian..I think there's some other dairy goat breed in there. The carmel girls are twin sisters that were sold to me as pygmies. I believe they are pygmies. Opie was sold to me as a nigerian. The two black and white babies are the daughters of the older does. They share a father, his picture is below. I no longer own him. I was told he was nigerian. He was very small and blue eyed. None of them are registered which is why I am registering them with the NMGA. When tax returns roll around I plan to purchase a couple of registered Nigerian Dwarfs. There's not a whole lot around here, but there seems to be a decent breeder about an hour away. 

The reason I used the term painted is because on the NMGA website it has a section on mini goat colors and it said that when there is white on the coat it is called "painted" and that the speckled ears is an agouti trait, and that the goat could be painted and agouti at the same time. Trimmed also came from that site..it said that the black stripe down the back and black on the feet was known as trimmed and that the goat could be painted, trimmed and agouti at the same time. They also said they would accept dairy goat color terminology. Whew..confusing lol.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

sounds like they have their own terminology -- but then again they are registering all sorts of mix breeds.


----------



## dixiegirl3179 (Jan 20, 2010)

This is true...I'll get it figured out. I really hope that the couple of ND breeders near me have some babies left when tax returns come out. One already has her babies for sale on the website.


----------

